# Pokemon: Paralysis or Confusion?



## Deleted member 386356 (Aug 19, 2016)

I built a good moveset for one of my pokemon, and to complete it, i must put either Thunder Wave or Confuse Ray, although i must know, which one of the 2 has the higher chance of it's effects occuring?


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 19, 2016)

sodaddict said:


> I built a good moveset for one of my pokemon, and to complete it, i must put either Thunder Wave or Confuse Ray, although i must know, which one of the 2 has the higher chance of it's effects occuring?


Thunder Wave is the better move. Confusion relies solely on RNG working in your favour, but Paralysis also halves your opponent's speed, which is preferable in my opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Aug 19, 2016)

Paralysis, without any hesitation. The #1 rule of strategy is "Never rely on luck" (well, except in some really rare cases).
Explanation: When a Pokemon is confused, it has something like 50% chance of hitting himself. The confusion disappears after 2~7 turns.
When a Pokémon is paralysed, its speed is halved, and it has 50% chance to not do anything. Paralysis never "cures itself" (you have to use a move to remove it).

Because you're absolutely sure paralysis will have at least one negative effect (and a really useful one actually), it's better to chose that.


----------

